# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  حقوق پرستاران زمان طرح

## elhamdavoodi71

بچه ها کسی اینجا خبر داره که حقوق پرستاران در زمان گذراندن طرح چقدره؟

----------


## loveooooops

*حقوقشون بستگی داره به بیمارستانی که توش کار میکنن ولی بیشتر بیمارستانا در زمان طرح به پرستارا دو میلیون حقوق میدن*  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## hossein943

من دانشجو پرستاریم
پرستار خانم در دوران طرح حقوق پایش 1500 که با اضافه کار حدودا 2 تومن میشه
ولی پسرا طرح و سربازیشون یکی میشه و همون حقوق 70 تومنه سربازی رو بهشون میدن :Yahoo (113):

----------


## biology115

یعنی پسرا سربازی رو توی بیمارستان کار میکنن ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hossein943

بله! مفتی کار میکشن ازت

----------


## Zealous

در عوض جزو سابقه کارشون محسوب میشه چون بیمه تامین اجتماعی میشن سابقه کار بر اساس اون در نظر گرفته میشه.

----------


## farshid1360

خوس به حال پرستارا

----------


## Unknown Soldier

پسرایی که سربازن تو طرحشون 80 تومن میگیرن.اینم از عدالت اموزشی و کشوری

----------


## mosicr7

> پسرایی که سربازن تو طرحشون 80 تومن میگیرن.اینم از عدالت اموزشی و کشوری


اونایی که قبلن سربازی رفتن چی؟

----------


## mosicr7

> من دانشجو پرستاریم
> پرستار خانم در دوران طرح حقوق پایش 1500 که با اضافه کار حدودا 2 تومن میشه
> ولی پسرا طرح و سربازیشون یکی میشه و همون حقوق 70 تومنه سربازی رو بهشون میدن


یعنی کسایی که قبلا سربازی رفتن طرح ندارن

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> اونایی که قبلن سربازی رفتن چی؟


کسایی که از قبل رفتن سربازی حقوق طرحو میگیرن

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> یعنی کسایی که قبلا سربازی رفتن طرح ندارن


یک سریا زرنگی میکنن و طرح و سربازیشون باهمه منتهی درامدشون همون پول سربازیه
اما یک سری هم میرن سربازی بعد میان طرح که باید سال بیشتری رو تحمل کنند منتهی حقوقشون طرحه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

اکه یه نفر کارمند دولت باشه و طرح داشته باشه چطور میشه سربازیم داشته باشه چون نمیشه از دوتا وزارت خونه حقوق بگیره

----------


## edris.sanandaj

من پرستارم
پایه حقوق همه جا 1470 
اما هر بیمارستان بسته به منطقه و درآمد یه پولی میده به اسم کارانه که اگه اضافه کارم داشته باشی از پونصد تومن تا دو و نیم ،سه هم میرسه
مثلا کسی که مرز باشه میتونه با اضافه کار بیشتر از چهار میلیون در بیاره
اما کسایی که میرن پیام آوری(امریه وزارت بهداشت) پایه حقوقشون نزدیک چهارصد تومنه اما پول کارانه و اضافه کارشون به قوت خود باقیه
یعنی در بدترین شرایط یک میلیون میافتی تا چهار

----------


## elhamdavoodi71

مرسی عزیزم از پاسخت ببخشید منظورتون از امریه وزارت بهداشت چیه؟

----------


## biology115

حقوق دانشجویی چقدره ؟؟؟؟؟

از ترم چند حقوق میدن ؟؟؟؟؟

----------

